# things are starting to look real again



## zypher007 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just went for a walk everything was so clear and detailed, it was beautiful, this is after nearly a year of blurry vision.But after a while it go over whelming and I started to have a panic attack, which felt strange because I still feel detached from everything it strange to feel numb emotionaly but every thing speeds up im sweating and hyperventalating. Any way how long does it take to get used to the real world again any tips to get used to it.thanks for any replays.Peace


----------



## Beef Wellington (Feb 24, 2016)

The fact things are starting to look better is definitely a good sign. Don't be afraid of the clarity though. And when you notice it, don't fixate it. Just say to yourself, "Great", and continue about your business.


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

Whenever I get a relief and things start to look a little more real, I always stay calm because I don't want my anxiety to push in more feelings of DP/DR.


----------



## Ladyjadie20 (Aug 24, 2016)

Zypher007 did things ever get better? I'm experiencing this today and I've been scared that it is another do/Dr symptom. Everything looks clear and detailed and beautiful. Just wondering if things continually got better or how you are doing now?


----------

